# Buying Hopper and Joey from Vendor



## deer66 (May 14, 2012)

I take it Dish will activate a Hopper and Joey system if you buy them from a vendor and install them yourself ?


Thanks


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes. 
But they will press you very hard to send a tech ... because you're blah, blah ... Cannot do that !


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

deer66 said:


> I take it Dish will activate a Hopper and Joey system if you buy them from a vendor and install them yourself ?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, this is the only way to self install. If you have any trouble getting everything activated, please let me know.



P Smith said:


> Yes.
> But they will press you very hard to send a tech ... because you're blah, blah ... Cannot do that !


If he purchases, and installs it on his own, we will not require a tech.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

[email protected] Network said:


> If he purchases, and installs it on his own, we will not require a tech.


I thought so, but during activation got enormous pressure from CSR regarding mandatory tech's visit.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

P Smith said:


> I thought so, but during activation got enormous pressure from CSR regarding mandatory tech's visit.


For leased upgrades, it is required. If the OP has any trouble activating purchased equipment, he is more than welcome to send me a PM and I can activate the equipment without requiring a tech


----------



## Wire Nut (Apr 6, 2012)

I did this and can testify that it works. Buyer beware, make sure you get your equipment from a legit source. Prepare to get a customer satisfaction call after activating, you get to rate yourself


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

deer66 said:


> I take it Dish will activate a Hopper and Joey system if you buy them from a vendor and install them yourself ?
> 
> Thanks


Why buy equipment when DISH will charge the same fee to use it? I've seen new Joeys for sale on eBay for $175.00. When I called Dish, I was told it would still be $6.00 a month to use it. So get it free or pay?

Or did I miss something?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

tommiet said:


> Why buy equipment when DISH will charge the same fee to use it? I've seen new Joeys for sale on eBay for $175.00. When I called Dish, I was told it would still be $6.00 a month to use it. So get it free or pay?
> *
> Or did I miss something?*


Yes. 
It's ongoing argumentation since the lease model came.
And 'buy' proponents has many points to do that. See older threads ...


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

tommiet said:


> Why buy equipment when DISH will charge the same fee to use it? I've seen new Joeys for sale on eBay for $175.00. When I called Dish, I was told it would still be *$6.00 a month* to use it. So get it free or pay?
> 
> *Or did I miss something*?


Yep. It's $7 mo. for each Joey or addl. Hopper.


----------

